# Air valves



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 11, 2010)

The MDMC boys want to get a few tables at the NAMES show and sit down as a group. This will be the first time
I will have an air source at my table so I wanted to get a few of my air powered toys "powered" up. Now I know why
everybody makes air valves. $17 USD each and then you need fittings to plumb them all together. 

I tried my hand at making my own and what do you know, they work. They are not as fancy as some but they are shiny. I still need to figure out some sort of packing in the stems but all the metal work is done. I am going to try some waxed string i have for tying down electric cables.


----------



## tel (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice one Steve - I've made a few manifolds over the years, but none so fancy or attractive as that.

NB - Teflon plumbers tape, twisted into a string, is a good packing material.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 11, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> NB - Teflon plumbers tape, twisted into a string, is a good packing material.



Good idea!! Thanks!


----------



## joe d (Apr 11, 2010)

Steve:

Nice looking manifold. Shiny is good! :big:

Now: What is that vee-hicle you teased us with a view of half a fender? th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 11, 2010)

I guese I cheat I use metal aquarium valves IIRC about 5 bucks for a four gang valve assembly . primitive but effective. 
Tin


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 11, 2010)

joe d  said:
			
		

> Now: What is that vee-hicle you teased us with a view of half a fender? th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp



That would be a 1928 Ford Model A.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 11, 2010)

Steve,

The manifold is "As flash as a rat with a gold tooth." :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## joe d (Apr 11, 2010)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> That would be a 1928 Ford Model A.




Sweet!


----------



## cfellows (Apr 11, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I guese I cheat I use metal aquarium valves IIRC about 5 bucks for a four gang valve assembly . primitive but effective.
> Tin



Hey, Tin, I was looking at an eight-ganger on EBay. What kind of pressures are they rated for? They look pretty good to me.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Apr 11, 2010)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> That would be a 1928 Ford Model A.



Thats one of my all-time favorite Fords. Well, I also like the 1939 - 1941 Coupes. 

Chuck


----------



## Stan (Apr 11, 2010)

O Rings also make good valve stem packing.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice air manifold Steve, much neater and nicer looking than the manifold I made, it was so ugly I hid it under the bench and used longer tubing.

If people don't have the facilities or wherewithall to make their own, I was toying with the idea of these bits that are commercially available.

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/cgi-bin/s...SH_HOSES_AND_EQUIPMENT.html#a9283491#a9283491

They seemed very reasonably priced for all the work involved in making one. You would just need to make up the tubing spikes to fit what you have. Maybe they are available in the US as well.

Bogs


----------



## hobby (Apr 20, 2010)

You made a very nice air manifold,
that's a work of art in itself.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry Aero but it is all ford!







The 69 Chevelle was a true SS 396. But it had a 540CID. I sold it last year. Boy I miss that thing!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 25, 2010)

chuck:
not shure of the pressure ratings on these. Have not realy worried. I run a couple of custom made industrial air hoses with quick disconnets to my regulators then adjust the air pressure to a bit more than needed for the engines. then out to the manifolds . I mostly run just the plastic tube so if pressure is too high I just pop a line off the barb. exciting but no harm. The most any of my engines need is about 20 psi to get going. Several show I do I am lucky to get 20-25 psi line pressure. 
these do look nice
http://www.aquacave.com/multi-outlet-chrome-br-air-manifold-by-sunlight-br-supply-2298.html




Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 9, 2010)

after looking at this thread and doing a google search I bought a one from Here e-bay item 200399965912 PUD1V8-Active Aqua Air Divider 8 Outlets.
I took it to the R & T Spring steam up show. I ran 7 engines off it with no problems.
Pete renzeti and our own Philjoe5 both gave it a thumbs up for appearance and quality.


----------

